# Free webinar on pastoral ministry



## reaganmarsh (Apr 28, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren, 

I don't know what your thoughts are on Paul Tripp, but I've appreciated several of his books. Somebody on LinkedIn posted a free webinar he's cohosting on Tuesday, May 3 on 'Confronting and Conquering the Dangers of Ministry.' It appears to be based off his 'Dangerous Calling' book, at least to some degree.

Here's the link for more information and registration: http://www.strategicrenewal.com/webinar-dangers-ministry/

My experience with webinars has been mixed (some very are very helpful, while others absolutely stink), but I'm looking forward to this one. 

Just figured I'd share!


****Disclaimer:* Be advised that I have no idea who his co-host or the website owner are.***


----------



## JesusIsLord (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks brother, I signed up just now and am looking forward to it. Hopefully its helpful.


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 3, 2016)

The webinar was helpful. If you haven't read Tripp's book _Dangerous Calling_, I would commend it to you.

EDIT: the audio from the webinar is available here: https://www.dropbox.com/s/aaccepdetuvjhyd/Confronting Ministry Dangers with Paul Tripp.mp3?dl=0


----------

